# Blood in stool - panic



## BertV (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

6 months ago I started developping some problems relating to my bowels. Now, I'm starting to get blood in my stool. For example: sometimes my stool has quite some groves and in those groves I would find blood in mucus. I have a colonoscopy planned in two weeks, yet I can't help but to feel very anxious. My blood has already been tested and everything was okay (no anemia and such). Still, should I be worried about the blood and the mucus mixed in my stools?

What are typical symptoms of colon cancer?

I'm quite scared, so any tips/help/advice and explanations would be comforting.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

The worst thing you can do is start panicking, no anemia is a good sign. Even if it turns out you have colon cancer, i'm told it is very preventable and can be treated via colonoscopy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typical symptoms of colon cancer.

Being over 60.

Blood inside the stool you cannot see.

Obvious blood on the stool in the mucus is more likely a hemorrhoid (internal)


----------



## BertV (Oct 29, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Typical symptoms of colon cancer.
> 
> Being over 60.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for answering so quickly! My distress is a bit better now, but I don't feel completely safe. I know odds of having colon cancer at a young age is rare, but checking certain fora has changed my mind a bit. I am still scared because bloody mucus in stool is not my only symptom; I lost considerable weight 2 months ago and today I was feeling very fatigued (of course, this was only one day, hopefully tomorrow'll be better). 
Two weeks seems a long time to wait.

But again (and sorry for asking again) there is no real need to worry (yet)?

This has been a horrible 6 months so far. Hoping the colonoscopy'll finally bring closure (and hopefully a good one).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Was the weight loss expected (like you didn't feel much like eating so probably ate less) or were you eating more food than ever before and still losing weight (and still that isn't usually cancer, especially at a young age).

Even fatigue has a lot of causes that are not cancer (and there is the sick and tired of being sick and tired type of fatigue that anyone that isn't feeling well can get).


----------



## BertV (Oct 29, 2013)

I did eat less but not so little as to lose 4kg... I know that I am young but that doesn't make me immune. It may be irrational, but I'm afraid. I'm hoping it will be something like hemmroids, but I could relate to some stories and that was frightening.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

If the last 6 months have been that bad, the weight loss could well be down to your stress and worrying


----------



## BertV (Oct 29, 2013)

Faulty said:


> If the last 6 months have been that bad, the weight loss could well be down to your stress and worrying


I hope so. I am gaining a bit weight now (not so much 0.5kg) but it's a start. I hope this is a good sign.
Also, the blood mixed with mixed seemed to be imbedded in the stool (maybe due to the graves) is that still normal? 2 weeks seems long, but I'll try not to panic too much, though, truthfully, I'm still scared it might be something serious.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

The odds of it being cancer are pretty slim. You're robbing yourself of comfort by worrying about it. You already have a colonoscopy coming, so put off your worries and deal with it then. Panic and stress can have a devastating effect on your colon especially if it's hypersensitive due to IBS/CFAP etc. Let go of your worries, and don't allow yourself to worry again until you actually have something to worry about. You're fine.


----------



## BertV (Oct 29, 2013)

Little update: today I had blood in my stool again, well, a little bit, it might have been a little speck, but the thing that troubles me is that is was imbedded in the stool. not on it anymore. Is this still the work of hemmorrhoids? Slight panic rise


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

If in the stool it was probably smooshed in. If blood mixed with your stool begore it formed it would be black. Its probably hem but all blood from stools should be checked with doctor.


----------

